

Why Twitter is Awesome - LeonW
http://blog.bufferapp.com/post/3200471707/5-reasons-why-twitter-is-awesome

======
ConsuegraWill
Twitter should accept S.F.’s 6-yr no-payroll tax to move to mid-Market. It
will help revitalize a blighted section of the City, create new jobs, and
their bottom line.

~~~
ConsuegraWill
Feel free to tweet that as I made sure it is appropriately 140 characters
long...

------
michaelpinto
This sounds like a Robert Scoble rave review from 2007!

